# Hoomin holds me and snuggles me today!



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 14, 2015)

I hads to get my hoofs trimmed today. It was scawy but my hoomin helded me the whole time and guess what? I didn't even pee my fur!! Hoomin says "you so brave Sophie!" And she gives me soooo many kisses! Dis only the third time she helds me. I don't lets her holds me ever, it's too scawy and I fights but I let her at the vets only. When we gots home from the vets, she takes me out of my carry box and she holds me again and kisses and snuggles me. I guess its okay, I only kicked two times. Boy she really happy she holded me! She cried a happy tear. She says "oh baby Sophie, you are so soft" smooch smooch smooch! And she gave me a treat for being nice!


----------



## pani (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow Sophie! I don't like to let my mama hold me at all! You is a brave bun.

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 14, 2015)

Trix here-

Dumpy always snuggles me, lifts me high in the air, gives me raspbabie on the belly, then puts me down. Dumpy is weird.

It not so bad your human holding you, no?

Love,

Trix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dumpy here-

Sophie, what a beautiful girl you are. Being so brave and nice, I am 100% certain your mum was very happy when you let her hold you. Trix tries to put on that she's brave hearted and loves to rub it in with the other rabbits. Your mother needs you, and as you'll find out- snuggling isn't terrible!!! 

Stay brave, beautiful girl.

Love,

Dumpy


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks friends!


----------



## Jamie714 (Mar 15, 2015)

Mommy says you are super cute with all that hair. She said when we go to Colorado she wants to get me a buddy that looks like you.
Mommy trims my nails it's the only time I hate being held. I always hide after even if I get banana after.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank yous! I hopes you gets a nice friend soon! And more bananas! I luuuuurve bananers, yum yum!


----------



## Apebull (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh I hate getting my nails cut. De big mommy chases me with dis towel and raps me all up and holds me down and den cuts dem. After it's all done I get a treat but still give dem stink butt for like an hour after.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 17, 2015)

Apebull said:


> Oh I hate getting my nails cut. De big mommy chases me with dis towel and raps me all up and holds me down and den cuts dem. After it's all done I get a treat but still give dem stink butt for like an hour after.



Oh I hates the towel! I bited 3 holes in de bad towel when the Hoomin first throws it over me! All the times when the towel gets me i ends up in my carry box and I has to go to the vets


----------

